# Panasonic bathroom fan light ballast troubles



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a 3 year old Panasonic bathroom fan, with light and night light in my bathroom. Installed it because of the Panasonic reputation and very low Sone rating. The fan is so quiet I have to look at the timer to see if the indicator light are on. Last month the flouresent light stopped working, so I picked up a new one. The new one didnt work, so i did some investigating and found out that these fans have their own ballast instead of the bulb having it built in like most CFL bulbs have. I tried locating a new ballast and cant find one anywhere but directly from Panasonic. $90 with shipping! Damn! Looked everywhere and cant find them. Are there any other options for possibly using a universal ballast? Or do I just have to bite the bullet and spend the 90 bucks? My worry is that if the original ballast only lasted 3 years is the new one gonna last only 3 years too? Maybe Im better off in the long run to just replace the whole unit....... Anyone have any experience with these fans can give me some advice?


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Why not just eliminate the ballast and use a regular cfl?


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

not sure if that could be done. The bulb is not standard, its a square base 4 pin bulb. I would have to somehow rewire and change to a standard socket to covert to a CFL w/its own ballast.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

If there is room for a standard socket, would be easier and cheaper in the long run.


----------

